# clavijas jack



## Juan de dios (May 20, 2007)

Hola,
alguien me puede decir como se conectan los cables a las clavijas jack macho y hembra. Lo quiero para conectarlo a un vúmetro con el lm3915 y no tengo ni papa de que se conecta en cada pin.
Gracias


----------



## Juan de dios (May 20, 2007)

la clavija hembra es de 5 patillas


----------



## electritico (May 20, 2007)

No te entiendo


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

Ten en cuenta que algunas patillas (normalmente dos) son sola psra que la pieza quede bien sujeta, normalmente son mas gordas y estan sujetas al "chasis" de la pieza


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 5, 2007)

las patillas son todas iguales


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2007)

tienes algún esquema de la disposición de las señales en ambas clavijas?, así seria mas fácil ayudarte.

en cualquier manera la clave es que las señales deben coincidir para los dos conectores.


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 5, 2007)

más o menos lo he dibujado en el paint.


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 13, 2007)

por lo que se ve..  es un jack hembra (nose cual es su nombre.. ) parece que es monoural 1 solo canal.. por lo cual deberias medir y ver bien cual es la masa y cual es el canal...

no deberias tener dificultad alguna..
 by Andy_CARP


----------



## DEXTER0408 (Jun 13, 2007)

Por lo que alcance apreciar en tu dibujo de seguro se trata del conector que te adjunto en la fig. si; es un yack tipo estero con switch de corte de audio, por eso tiene 5 terminales; GND, canal L y canal R, los otros 2 son switch de interupcion, son usados para cuando tienes que mandar la señal de audio a otro punto, y encuanto conectas el plup, se corta la señal (de una bocina por ejemplo) y se pasa al plup que hayas conectado, tal y como pasa el los estereos, o algunas bocinas de pc; espero te sirva.


----------



## ironjavi (Jun 13, 2007)

bueno, siempre puedes meterle un jack macho sin soldar y comprobar la continuidad entre patillas con el polimetro. Es decir, con el jack macho metido en el hembra, pones una punta del polimetro en cada uno de los terminales del macho, y vas probando a ver con que patilla del hembra coincide.

no es la mejor solucion, pero te puede valer.


----------

